
Ideas on monetize site - altsyset
How can I monetize my new site http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hulucars.com&#x2F; without disturbing user experience. Now everything is for free
======
raooll
1) Your's is a listing site you can start with premium listing features giving
more visibility to the paid post.

2) Could charge a small fee to the user to get their listing verified from
your side. Namely the car condition and other details that they mention on the
site.

------
tixocloud
You could also sell leads to suppliers or you can sell the parts themselves.

The key is to understand what your users want and what other parties who are
willing to shell out money want and strike a balance.

------
dev-ious
start by adding option to "feature" the car in the sidebar or somewhere. just
make small changes that add value ( speed up the buying-selling process )

